# Tool Talk >  Archimedes aided digging device failed Kickstarter

## Jon

The Archimedes mechanical device for aided digging, by Gianfranco Bernardi. Failed on Kickstarter with 0 pledged of 50,000 goal.





Clever, and reasonable for niche applications like for gardeners with limited mobility. Nevertheless, would not work here in Colorado, where the ground is too hard for hand shovels to be effective digging tools.

More: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...00/archimedes/


Previously:

SaverTooth scaffold clamp
Precision Stop Kickstarter for auto-positioning tool
wYerBox for storing and pulling electrical wire spools
Paint can perforator Kickstarter
Self-powered hydraulic floor jack Kickstarter
Dimide impact wrench compatible clamp
JM3 oil filter wrench Kickstarter

----------

Seedtick (Aug 2, 2017)

----------


## NortonDommi

The effort expended.
WHY?

Would be of no use after first blade full.

----------


## Jon

To make it worthwhile, I think you might need a combination of a specific soil type plus a specific type of hole or trench to dig.

----------

